# my 3 year old has knocked her tooth and root out?!



## megsw1994

Took my daughter to one of my friends houses, when she was upstairs playing with the other kids shes slipped and hit her mouth on the metal bed frame and one of her front teeth has just came out but its the whole root aswell! i didnt even know baby teeth had big roots like that, she cried for about 10 minutes and after being cleaned up and had some calpol went straight to sleep and its the morning now and shes completely fine, but her gum looks purpley red and really sore but shes eating fine. Should i be worried?Im going to book her a dentist appointment to make sure everythings okay, but has anyone else ever had this? Ive never felt so bad in my whole life i feel like i dont ever want her to go play with other kids again this is her first 'accident' where shes actually really hurt herself. Will her big teeth come through okay? I do seem pretty suspicious of the accident as she was upstairs dancing with 3 other kids and the one that brought her downstairs and got me was the 5/6 year old boy and there was a 12 year old and 14 year old up there too so why didnt they come and get me straight away i dont know, as she was on the stairs spitting her tooth out when the little boy came running to me but why the older girls were no where to be seen :shrug: .. i suppose i cant blame anyone else, ive asked her how she done it and she says she fell i asked if anyone pushed her and she said no, i just feel so bad and really hope she hasnt damaged big teeth.. :cry:


----------



## Blizzard

Call the dentist just for reassurance? I probably would. Poor little girl I bet that really smarted. 

I hope you're okay too. Bed it was a real shock. Xxx


----------



## _jellybean_

OUCH! I would call the dentist to ask about it, and make an appointment for tomorrow, just to check for infection. I'd also give Tylenol if needed.


----------



## smokey

Depending on how long its been since it happened if you wrap the tooth in tisshue soaked in milk and get to the dentist they can put it back in and the gum will heal around it.
My brother had this done when he fell off his boke and knocked 4 teeth out.

although iv just re read the op and seen its the next morning now so will probably be too late


----------



## Lellow

Hello,

Read this thread i posted a couple of months ago: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...experiences-baby-tooth-being-knocked-out.html

Might be of some help. I hope your little one is ok :hugs:


----------



## smokey

On the plus side I had to have my front teeth removed (remaines of them) and the roots as a toddler because of being attacked by a dog, it did take quite a while but the adult teeth did grow in place and are fine.
Only reason it took till I was 9 for them to grow back though is I had a metal plate put in so that slowed them down a little but all is good.


----------



## Blizzard

For first teeth (milk or baby teeth)

These teeth start coming out naturally at about age 6 or 7. If one is knocked out earlier by accident - leave it out. Do not try and put it back as this may damage the adult tooth growing underneath. The adult tooth will grow eventually. Give some paracetamol mixture (Calpol®, Disprol®, etc) or ibuprofen if the injured gum is sore.

Found this! Good thing you left it out. Xxx


----------



## Blizzard

https://www.patient.co.uk/health/Teeth-Knocked-Out.htm


----------



## austinsmom

My lo knocked his own two front teeth out playing at the park at 3yrs old. It's important to go to the dentist to make sure everything heals properly, and that there's no other damage. He was a toothless wonder for years, and his adult teeth started coming in a little early because they we're knocked out (around 4 1/2).


----------



## megsw1994

Yeah tbh the pure panic and shock I didn't even think to put it back in, I'm glad I didn't though as that's my main worry about her big teeth being damaged, going to take her dentist asap as gum does look quite damaged x


----------



## d_b

Good to know, I thought you were supposed to try to put the baby tooth back in if it got knocked out. Your DD sounds like a tough little girl!


----------



## rockaseza

My little boy did the same thing on his bike at day care, he knocked bone out as well, was a mess!!! Took his rite away to the dentist, they had to stich it up, he has to have a plate made other wise his baby teeth will croud over and he will end up with very bad teeth when hes older!!


----------



## _jellybean_

rockaseza said:


> My little boy did the same thing on his bike at day care, he knocked bone out as well, was a mess!!! Took his rite away to the dentist, they had to stich it up, he has to have a plate made other wise his baby teeth will croud over and he will end up with very bad teeth when hes older!!

H hon. This post is from May.


----------



## BeachyBronzer

rockaseza said:


> My little boy did the same thing on his bike at day care, he knocked bone out as well, was a mess!!! Took his rite away to the dentist, they had to stich it up, he has to have a plate made other wise his baby teeth will croud over and he will end up with very bad teeth when hes older!!

Ouch! I hope your little boy is feeling better soon?

I wonder how op, megsw dd is doing now?


----------

